
MIT EECS Department Reconstructed to EE, CS and AI - hongzi
http://news.mit.edu/2019/restructuring-mit-department-electrical-engineering-computer-science-1205
======
hongzi
The reorganizational plan: [https://www.eecs.mit.edu/news-
events/announcements/eecs-reor...](https://www.eecs.mit.edu/news-
events/announcements/eecs-reorganization-plan)

